# Vert Top Repair



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can patch a Top? 2nd owner had a Vandle cut the original top to break into the car. Even though nothing was taken the top was compromised. It has a "L" cut 4"x 10" on passenger side. Sure would love to find a white band-aid since I'd like to keep it original as a driver for now. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks for looking, Limelight


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Limelight said:


> Does anyone know if you can patch a Top? 2nd owner had a Vandle cut the original top to break into the car. Even though nothing was taken the top was compromised. It has a "L" cut 4"x 10" on passenger side. Sure would love to find a white band-aid since I'd like to keep it original as a driver for now. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks for looking, Limelight



I would find a local car upholstery shop and get their advice. They also make fabric glue that craft people use on things like T-shirts, pants, jackets, etc. that can be washed and holds tight - you may be able to slap a neat piece on it and glue it down.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeh, thats what I was thinking. Called a guy but they only do little patch jobs and just want to sell a new top. Thanks


----------

